# Walking Path Guard rails



## DMartin (Feb 28, 2020)

Just looking for some more input on a subject. Wetland area that is going to be turned into a birdwatching area with observation decks. The question being posed to me is do the pathways between observation decks need to have handrails installed if the water come to the walkways edge? I have looked through IBC 1013 ETC... Not required unless it has a drop of 30" within 36".
But when out on waterfront areas I do see that a lot do put guardrails where the water is up to the path. Is this a requirement that I'm not finding or just a CYA thing for the area. Forestry does have rules of there own on this but not maintained by fish and wildlife. Just wondering if anyone else has dealt with this kind of thing?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 28, 2020)

The building code does not really cover "walking paths". 
Is it potentially Hazardous? Yes 
should you have protection? Yes
Is it a building code issue? No

Thinking of it as similar to Fishing pier or platform

*2010 ADASAD Fishing piers and platforms*
*1005.2 Railings. *Where provided, railings, guards, or handrails shall comply with 1005.2.
*1005.2.1 Height.* At least 25 percent of the railings, guards, or handrails shall be 34 inches maximum above the ground or deck surface
*1005.3 Edge Protection. *Where railings, guards, or handrails complying with 1005.2 are provided, edge protection ... shall be provided. 
*1005.3.1 Curb or Barrier. *Curbs or barriers shall extend 2 inches minimum above the surface of the fishing pier or platform.


----------



## jpranch (Feb 28, 2020)

I have worked on quite a few similar projects like this over the past 30 or so years. I have never required guard rails adjacent to water features either natural or man made unless the walking surface is 30" or more above the water feature. I would also say that this is one of those judgement calls by the AHJ as the codes do not specifically address this. I'll be interested in seeing some other perspectives posted on this topic.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 28, 2020)

I came up something similar last year. Walking trail adjacent to a river, a couple places where the trail had "bridges" over marsh areas greater than 30" above the surface. I told them I would require guards, they lowered the elevations to get out of it.


----------



## e hilton (Feb 28, 2020)

How deep is the water.  How bad of an incident would there be if a wheelchair rolled off the unprotected edge.  How good is your liability insurance.  

To me this falls into the not-code-but-common-sense category.


----------



## jpranch (Feb 28, 2020)

Just food for thought but you don't put guard rails up along swimming pools regardless of the water depth.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 28, 2020)

e hilton said:


> How deep is the water.  How bad of an incident would there be if a wheelchair rolled off the unprotected edge.  How good is your liability insurance.
> 
> To me this falls into the not-code-but-common-sense category.



I had the same concern, but their design did include 6X6's at both sides for edge protection.

Wheelchairs are why they wanted to avoid having guards, blocking a chair users view.


----------



## e hilton (Feb 28, 2020)

Ok, 6x6 toeboard would go a long way toward easing my concern.  And it’s probably raised another inch for drainage.  

Swimming pools don’t have guard rails, but they do have fences.  I don’t know why I’m making this comment ... you’re right.


----------



## jpranch (Feb 28, 2020)

Lol! I was playing devils advocate! I was also thinking about accessible boat docks.   I will agree that edge protection is a great idea. That also works well for the sight impaired that may use a detection cane.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 28, 2020)

What happens during a drought? Will there always be water there?


----------



## jpranch (Feb 28, 2020)

Or if they drain the water feature? Good points but... I hate the what if game. Just sayin...


----------



## mark handler (Feb 28, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> What happens during a drought? Will there always be water there?


*Badwater Basin, Death Valley, CA, 2015*


----------



## jpranch (Feb 28, 2020)

Cool Mark, I love it!


----------



## jpranch (Feb 28, 2020)

Now if you have a hazard such as the geysers in Yellowstone this seen logical...


----------



## mark handler (Feb 28, 2020)

Badwater CA with water....


----------



## DMartin (Mar 3, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> What happens during a drought? Will there always be water there?


Man made lake from water plant (not the place I would want to get too close too) local organization wants to fund bird watching area. So probably water all the time.


----------



## DMartin (Mar 3, 2020)

Thanks for responses. I figured there was nothing we had except that wheel chair access would be required even at platforms for viewing. And we should C.O.A. and require it as a matter of insurance and safety. I would hate for a handicap or child to fall into there.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 3, 2020)

This is Glacier National Park Trail of the Cedars. It is the only fully accessible designed trail in the park that I am aware of. As you can see in the link the toe board runs the entire trail along with some guards. Some of the guards are there because of a 30" height and others are there to keep people from stepping off the boardwalk onto sensitive vegetation.
They will only get one chance to do it right 






https://www.google.com/search?q=gla...UBhZ4KHaPGA1oQ4lYoBHoECAEQGQ&biw=1263&bih=578


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 3, 2020)

e hilton said:


> How deep is the water.  How bad of an incident would there be if a wheelchair rolled off the unprotected edge.  How good is your liability insurance.
> 
> To me this falls into the not-code-but-common-sense category.


Also, what is swimming in the waters?


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 11, 2020)

see what ada states about recreational areas/ walks -


----------



## mark handler (Mar 11, 2020)

Builder Bob said:


> see what ada states about recreational areas/ walks -


??What??


----------



## mark handler (Mar 11, 2020)

Builder Bob said:


> see what ada states about recreational areas/ walks -


https://www.access-board.gov/guidel...oped-areas/background/committee-report/trails


----------

